# alte Foto aufbessern! Wie?



## Poul (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Ich würde gerne dieses alte Foto in Photoshop CS aufbessern! Kann mir jemand von euch Tipps geben was man so alles machen kann?
Als erstes möchte ich die Große fehler beheben ( Opas  Auge, Schultern  usw. )
Das Foto ist uralt und sehr wertvoll für mich , daher habe ich nicht so die richtige Ahnung, womit ich wie anfangen soll. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen und/oder vielleicht hat sich ja auch von euch schon jemand an so etwas versucht.

Also, über jeden Tipps und Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüß Poul


----------



## Zinken (11. Juli 2008)

Sehr schwierig. ich würde mal mit einer Tonwertkorrektur anfangen und danach mal etwa schärfen.
Und dann weiterschauen.


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2008)

Hast Du schon etwas daran gemacht ? Beim Herrn sieht der Unterschied zwischen Kopf und Kleidung schon sehr künstlich aus ( harte Kante ).

Ansonsten würd ich auch [STRG]+M = Gradiationskurven ausprobieren. Nachkolorieren kann gut aussehen, aber auch total verschroben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Boromir (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo Poul,

habe mal auf die Schnelle was gemacht. Die Augen hab' ich mit dem Nachbelichter dunkler gemacht und der Rumpf ist von meinem Opa. Ich hänge die psd Datei mit an da kannst du den Rest nachvollziehen.

Boromir


----------



## Speedy21771 (24. August 2008)

Hallo Poul!

Du schreibst 2 Sachen:
1. "Ich würde gerne dieses alte Foto in Photoshop CS aufbessern!" und

2. "Das Foto ist uralt und sehr wertvoll für mich , daher habe ich nicht so die richtige Ahnung, womit ich wie anfangen soll. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?"

Aber gerade wenn ein Foto sehr wertvoll für mich ist, würde ich nicht versuchen, Sachen einzubauen, die nicht da sind.

Also ich würde vielleicht an den Farbkontrasten, Schwarz- und Weiß-werten arbeiten, aber nicht mehr. Auch das Auge Deines Opas würde ich so lassen. Denn so war es nun einmal.

Mich hat mal eine Bekannte gebeten, ihre Falten aus einem Bild, was ich von ihr gemacht habe, zu entfernen. Das habe ich mit dem Kommentar (mit Augenzwinkern) verneint, dass ich kein Schönheits-Chirurg sei. Ein Mensch ist halt nun mal so, wie er ist.

Machen kann man mit Sicherheit viel. Aber ich hasse es, wenn aus normalen Menschen auf einmal digitale (ausschließlich digitale) Supermodels werden?

Ich denke, da sind wir einer Meinung, oder?

Speedy21771


----------

